# spaghetti sauce



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Can I use clear jel to thicken spaghetti sauce & pizza sauce? It seems no matter how long I cook it, it is never thick enough.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Take the tomatoes you have strained and run through a blender to add to the mix. I don't think I would add gel. Remember, it will 'tighten up' once cooled. If you have no tomatoes that have been strained, next time you make them, cook some tomato halves up (to blend in blender) to add as a natural thickener. I came up with this after I had to learn to thicken potato soup without additives. I pulled some of the potatoes out and added just a wee bit of milk, ran through the blender, then poured back in to the soup as a thickener. (I used to use mashed potato flakes to thicken until I read the ingredient label. eeeek!)


----------



## slimbo (Aug 10, 2013)

i add pork hocks and neck bones when i make sauce ....while its cooking i spoon off the thinner liquid and use as tomato juice


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wendy said:


> Can I use clear jel to thicken spaghetti sauce & pizza sauce? It seems no matter how long I cook it, it is never thick enough.


I have learned a trick to making thick spaghetti sauce when using canned tomatoes. I use twice as many jars of whole canned tomatoes as I normally would and drain them really well in a colander before putting them in my sauce. About a pint of juice per quart can be saved this way resulting in a nice thick sauce... and the juice you save makes a great base for a bloody mary while you are doing all the rest of the work.


----------

